

Time poverty is a problem partly of perception and partly of distribution - scientist
http://www.economist.com/news/christmas-specials/21636612-time-poverty-problem-partly-perception-and-partly-distribution-why?frsc=dg%7Cd

======
gummify
Sadly, there will always be poor/homeless in a free market.

